# Multi-Generational space



## StainlessRailingGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All, I have recently moved into a brand new place-with half of it being updated and reonovated with the other being a blast from the past. Multi generations. 

Kitchen/Bathrooms are all updated with granite tops, stainless steel appliances, and new tiling.
Bedrooms and living room are old, no popcorn ceilings but your basic suburbia from the 80's walling with wallpaper in the living room.

its kind of hideous, Im not quite sure what to do given the contrast. I don't think the bathrooms and kitchen need much but what can i do to catch the rest of the house up?


----------

